# Atomlab Trailking sugestions



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

I am considering getting a Trailking complete. It is listed as the following through my distributor:

Trailking

* Atomlab Trailking CroMoly frame with 22.3" toptube
* Geometry made to handle like a BMX bike
* 69 degree headtube, 70 degree seat tube
* 14.5-15.5" chainstays, 13.3" Bottom bracket height
* Specifications:
o Frame: Atomlab Trailking
o Fork: Marzocchi DJ2 20mm
o Crankset: Atomlab General Issue w/ Pimp sprocket
o Handlebar: Atomlab Pimp
o Saddle: Atomlab Aircorp
o Stem: Atomlab Pimplite 4-bolt
o Wheels: Atomlab Pimplite
o Brakes: Atomlab Pimp (rear only)

Has anyone out there bought this exact bike?! Im looking for honest reviews, espeically those pointing out problems.
Specifically,

Any issues with drivetrain slipping or popping?
Can you fit a normal chain-tug into the dropouts (not super short or shaped weird)?
Are the stock wheels SS specific (says they are 9spd compatable...)?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

are you tall? because you will definitely feel a size difference between the Trailking and the Eastern Thunderbird.

https://www.bti-usa.com/public/category/HU/HUHD/AL/AL2411?page=1#AL2411

i'm not sure which hub they put on that complete.

the Pimp hub is the one that you put a small freewheel on (the most obvious way for a hub to be single speed)

the Pimp Lite hub has the cog-and-spacer setup where you can make it single speed or 9 speed.

[ close ]
Atomlab Pimp disc rear-1sp hub, 10x135mm/B-O 36h

Atomlab Pimplite disc rear hub, 12x135mm/T-A 32h

PIMPLITE
_
BTI part #: AL-2371 
vendor part #: 1HUB906B 
hole: 32h 
color: dark grey 
axle: 12x135mm thru-axle 
f/r: rear

•Light enough for All Mountain, yet strong enough for Downhill
•CNC machined 6061 aluminum shell with oversized sealed cartridge bearings
•Super durable 6-pawl HG-splined freehub
•International Standard 6-bolt disc rotor mount
•160g F 20mm/280g R 12x135mm/295g R 12x150mm
•Use BTI #AL-2893 to convert Atomlab Aircorp 12x135mm thru-axle rear hub to 10mm bolt-on axle _

*PIMP*








_BTI part #: AL-2443 
vendor part #: 1HUB126B 
hole: 36h 
color: black/red 
axle: 10x135mm bolt-on 
f/r: rear (1sp)

•Simple, reliable CNC machined 6061 aluminum shell with oversized sealed cartridge bearings
•9sp rear has a 3 pawl HG splined freehub (10mm axle has steel body)
•12mm axle hubs feature a durable, lightweight aluminum freehub
•Singlespeed rear has small 30x1mm threading to fit 13-15t freewheels
•International Standard 6-bolt disc rotor mount
•300g F 9mm/210g F 20mm/570g R 10mm/360g R singlespeed/380g R 12mm_


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

don't listen to anything in the post above me. 

the trailking frame is SS specific. it has no derailleur hanger.

it has track ends that will accommodate normal chain tugs.

both the Pimp and PimpLite hubs are available as a 9-speed freehub. AtomLab's complete kits come standard with the Pimp 9spd hub. you have to pay extra for the PimpLite build kit.

i have a TrailKing but i did not buy a complete.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

i found the thunderbird to be on the small side, so i hoping the TT on the Trailking will be noticeably longer.

So I can fit chaintugs on the rear axle, and it uses a mini freehub body and not a thread on freewheel or a one-piece driver. Sounds good to me, but anyone know of any specific problems with these bikes?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

the only problem i have with mine is the integrated seatpost clamp. the supplied nut/bolt is a piece of crap. mine snapped in half as i was tightening it. the seatpost would still spin, so i tried to tighten it some more, and BAAM.

anyway, not a big deal. i just got a 5/16 x 1-1/2in grade-8 nut/bolt at Lowe's and problem solved.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know how any frame with a 69 degree head tube is supposed to feel like a bmx. chopper city.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

pnj said:


> I don't know how any frame with a 69 degree head tube is supposed to feel like a bmx. chopper city.


ya, just looking at the pic of my bike (above) you can see how slack the front end is. i wouldn't say it handles like a chopper; but i wouldn't go so far as to say it handled like a BMX.  :thumbsup:

i run my fork at 110mm so the a2c is pretty tall. it should liven up a bit if you run a shorter fork.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

well im not super picky about geo, mostly just reliability and performance. I want to try and find one complete and testride it first, which might be a hard task where i live.


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

alexrex20 said:


> the only problem i have with mine is the integrated seatpost clamp. the supplied nut/bolt is a piece of crap. mine snapped in half as i was tightening it. the seatpost would still spin, so i tried to tighten it some more, and BAAM.
> 
> anyway, not a big deal. i just got a 5/16 x 1-1/2in grade-8 nut/bolt at Lowe's and problem solved.


Glad to hear I wasn't the only one who snapped mine I picked up a complete bike last summer but have since swapped out a lot of parts to lighten it up and make it more pump track riding.


----------

